# Perfection Detailing: Stunning Nissan 370Z 40th anniversary edition



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I wasn't planning on posting this vehicle but once I had finished it and stood back and looked at it, I thought it was worthy of showing a few pics on here.

The customer saw some of my work on here and contacted me wanting to get the car in for one of our new car details, the vehicle had only covered 500 miles and was in great shape on arrival. In fact this was one of the best dealer prepped vehicles I have seen in a long time, was very surprising. Vehicle was given our usual wash procedure then moved inside and clayed with sonus green, barely any contamination. I then inspected the paintwork which was in great shape just the most minor defects present, which were easily removed with Swissvax cleaner fluid on a 3M polishing pad. I then detailed the interior and feed the leather with Zaino Z10, engine was then detailed. I then applied a coat of Swissvax BOS and left this to cure for approx 1 hour while I polished the exhausts and sealed the wheels with Zaino Z2, dressed the tyres, and cleaned the glass. Wax removed I then left the paintwork to degas for a while as sorted the mess I had made in the unit (BOS can be a pain for this) I then went back over the car with Finishkare 425 detail sparay.

*Afters*






























































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

UMMMFFFFFF! Nissan are using some nice paint now hey. You made that look amazing, congrats:thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

wow! depth and gloss on that is fabulous. well done.

I was thinking whats the point of a 370z, then you post those profile pics, such a nice shape


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats an amazing shine and finish 10/10 great job.:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Good work. Never really had any gassing issues with bos. Strange!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

good work but still not sure if i like these didnt like the 350z either


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Paintwork looks stunning Neil.:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

JPC said:


> Good work. Never really had any gassing issues with bos. Strange!


ditto, mess from BOS?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

JPC said:


> Good work. Never really had any gassing issues with bos. Strange!





Finerdetails said:


> ditto, mess from BOS?


Its not so much that it gases but it always seems to leave a lot of residue behind that needs removing, even if applied thinly. Don't get me wrong BOS is prob one of my favorite waxes out there.

Neil


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

really nice car but the rear wiper looks weird imo


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work :thumb:

I really do love the 370Z :argie::argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks cracking in the afters :thumb:, what actual colour is it ?

Really like the extra addition of the rear spoiler, completes the back end in my view.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazing paint and finish on that


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

ads2k said:


> That looks cracking in the afters :thumb:, what actual colour is it ?
> 
> Really like the extra addition of the rear spoiler, completes the back end in my view.


Thanks mate, colour is called Quartz :thumb:

Neil


----------



## kierangray (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning all,

I'm the owner of this Z. 
I just wanted to write a few words about Neil's work on my car.
Neil was extremely accommodating. I arranged to drop the car off with him at 6:45am :doublesho due to work commitments. He also stayed late so I could collect the car after work.
The quality of his work is fantastic – The car looks amazing inside and out and I would have absolutely no hesitation in recommending his work.

In response to the question about what colour it is. As Neil states, its called Quartz. Its a special edition colour used only on the 40th Anniversary 370Z. It has a limited run of 370 in Europe

Thanks again Neil!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

kierangray said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm the owner of this Z.
> I just wanted to write a few words about Neil's work on my car.
> ...


No probs Kieran the car was a pleasure to work on.

Glad your pleased with the car, give us a shout when you are ready to have the other car done and we will get it booked in for you :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice detail :thumb:. That colour really suits the car. I've got a real soft spot for the 370Z.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some great shots there mate


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

The 370 looks so much more aggressive than its older brother the 350Z :argie:. Very nice car and good work. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely car especially the wheels. :thumb:


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

The finish on that looks amazing, excellent work:thumb:

Lovely motor as well:argie:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice work! Those alloys look stunning! :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed I like these much more than the old 350z!


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

The paint looks awesome!

A real top job by Perfection Detailing :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, some great pics:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

vrey nice


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Top class workmanship going on there. Very nice motor indeed.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Nice car I think they look great, better than the 350z


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Stunning finish that paint looks very nice, I didnt like the 370z when it first came out but its growing on me


----------



## mpkayeuk (Aug 3, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread but... I wonder if Nissan's Scratch Shield paint had anything to do with the condition it was in after dealer prep. There have been a few posts here about is it or isn't it with respect to Nissan's self healing paint. Well, there's no doubt that the Black Edition (40th Anniversary) 370z in both quartz and black feature this paint.

I have just managed to secure the very last unregistered Black Edition in dealer stock (according to Nissan GB). I hope mine arrives in as good nick as this one did after PDI! Mine's in quartz too, I normally go for black cars but I am so, so pleased the car is in quartz after seeing this beauty


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

@ OP

Any chance you can get the pictures in post #1 rehosted as they are not showing ?


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Jack Carter said:


> @ OP
> 
> Any chance you can get the pictures in post #1 rehosted as they are not showing ?


Pleeeeease


----------

